# Small tabby female missing sheffield -coco is still missing



## Calvine

Coco is still missing since the beginning of September from Sheffield Herdings/Gleadless area (postcode S14). She is a small tabby female cat now aged four.

She was being fostered for a few months in Sheffield while the owner was moving house in London; unfortunately she managed to get out after a couple of days and has not been seen since. She is a plain tabby with no distinguishing marks...her chest is slightly sandy-coloured. She was wearing a red collar when she escaped.

Any information/sightings will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Karen blade

Calvine said:


> Coco is still missing since the beginning of September from Sheffield Herdings/Gleadless area (postcode S14). She is a small tabby female cat now aged four.
> 
> She was being fostered for a few months in Sheffield while the owner was moving house in London; unfortunately she managed to get out after a couple of days and has not been seen since. She is a plain tabby with no distinguishing marks...her chest is slightly sandy-coloured. She was wearing a red collar when she escaped.
> 
> Any information/sightings will be very much appreciated.


Hi ,we have found a small tabby female cat yesterday,Ridgeway Road area Sheffield 12,do you have a photo?it was wearing a red collar but looks quite healthy etc,does it have any other distinguishing features.
Regards karen


----------



## Calvine

Karen blade said:


> Hi ,we have found a small tabby female cat yesterday,Ridgeway Road area Sheffield 12,do you have a photo?it was wearing a red collar but looks quite healthy etc,does it have any other distinguishing features.
> Regards karen


@Karen blade: Thank you Karen. This thread is a few years old now so I doubt it's her. Coco belonged to a friend of mine here in west London and I occasionally fed her when owner went away. She was staying with the owner's brother for a few weeks, thinking it would be safer than have her around when the removal men were around and work done on the new place. She escaped thro' a window and sadly she was not microchipped. If I had known this was going to happen I would have taken her myself.
Thank you for trying tho'.


----------



## Bella's Human

Hope she turns up


----------

